# bowl blank material



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I'm new to wood turning and need a little advice. 

What wood would you recommend for bowl turning? I'd like a well behaved wood while machining with a nice grain pattern.

Your advice on where to buy bowl blanks would also be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Find a company that specializes in woodturning and they will probably sell them. There is a way to get lots of turning blanks for free or cheap, and some of it could be slightly exotic. In your area of Texas there should be several companies that remove problem trees from peoples yards (tree surgeons or tree removal companies). It shouldn't be hard to strike up a deal with one of them. Even if they have markets for the sawlog part of the tree, there is lots of turnable wood that won't make lumber such as large limb crotches and sections between knots.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As Charles mentioned your best bet is to find some local wood. If you are new to turning you will be making a lot of saw dust and buying wood can get very expensive. Check out Lyle Jamieson on Youtube for an excellent source of bowl turning information.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with the above suggestions. I have a good relationship with our local tree guy. He gave me some wood so in turn I gave him a pen and a bowl. As for a wood suggestion down in Texas I have a friend that sends me mesquite every now and then. It is about the most stable wood I know. I have turned several bowls and hollow forms from it with little if any movement and is a beautiful wood.


----------

